

Why Linus Torvalds would rather code than make money - _delirium
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/why-linus-torvalds-would-rather-code-than-make-money-1112900

======
aristidb
There's not a single line in the interview that confirms this title. In fact
he says he does not code anymore today. WTF?

~~~
_delirium
Yeah, the interview is better than the linkbait headline imo. I'm not sure
what HN etiquette is on that these days. I used to try to come up with better
titles if I thought the original was poor, but they always get changed back by
moderators, so it seems the de-facto rule is to use the original?

~~~
ecaron
I think they get changed by the server itself, without human intervention.

If the poster has enough karma, I think the HN code should trust the user's
title over the <h1>.

~~~
saurik
In addition to how error prone that would be (we'd see at least occasional
weird title glitches) combined with how titles sometimes are actually changed
by moderators in the other direction (as in, away from the real title, as I
noticed with the recently posted article about someone just discovering
malloc's overcommit behavior), a few days ago pg explicitly stated that this
belief was not true (but seemed to think the idea that people thought the
human moderators were so fast and accurate so as to be mistaken for computers
worthy of note).

------
carlisle_
>Once Google stuff gets working, most of it, so for example [Linus reaches for
the phone we're using to record the interview]... "Oh, it's an iPhone... screw
you! I'm not talking to you anymore".

Linus never ceases to be a source of entertainment.

~~~
givan
This is strange "I like the Macbook Air, but I don't use OS X on it obviously;
but they did stupid things, so it's more inconvenient than a PC."

~~~
naner
He runs Linux on his MBA, but the thing has specialized hardware that isn't
fully supported with drivers and cannot be swapped out.

------
readme
I stopped reading when I skimmed down and hit the caption "Like David
Hasslehoff in Nightrider, Linus is proof that one man can make a difference"

Paragraph 6 and 7 almost read like sarcasm.

------
kimmel
A good chunk of this article is just rehashing the same history every
interview does. What a waste.

------
general_failure
oh dear - wake locks not wake clocks

but the best version i have heard is wave locks

------
davidw
Maybe he's made more money (he is not doing too badly from everything I've
read) doing what he does than trying and possibly failing to run a tech
company. We'll never really know...

------
arthulia
Easy for him to say; he already has a lot of money.

~~~
PuercoPop
And yet, he has said himself he doesn't code nowadays (in the kernel at
least.)

~~~
jiggy2011
"I'm perfectly happy arguing with people on the internet because arguing is my
favourite pastime - not programming."

